# Is knitting a dying craft? Survey Report



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Fellow KP'ers, attached is the survey report. Hope it does not disappoint. Jane


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Wow. You did a great job with this survey!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I love your report--especially the history and pictures. I have to wonder where they got all those newborns on the shelf. I have learned so much about Queen Elizabeth lately. I knew she worked as a driver during the war, but had no idea she knitted. I also learned recently that she personally nursed all of her children. Somehow, I had always believed she spent all of her time attending events and being taken care of by her staff. Thanks so much for your survey!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done with all the time and effort you put into this. I am "delighted" that my age group (61 - 70) topped the bill in almost all categories....thanks for sharing the info with us.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

heffernb said:


> Wow. You did a great job with this survey!


And all the info is very interesting. Well done and thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annemon (Apr 21, 2013)

Good job, very well done.


----------



## Nanny Lynn (Apr 29, 2013)

It must have taken you an age to collect & collate all this info, it makes really interesting reading. Thank you so much xx


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks so much Ozzie Jane. You have presented your findings in a very professional way. How thrilling to see that Australia was represented so well. I was also pleased to see that my age group, 61 - 70 topped the charts. Once again, thanks for an interesting and informative survey. You did great!!!


----------



## TeeneeBee (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for a very interesting read. I loved looking at the links and the photographs of the children knitting especially.

I still believe that there isn't a missing generation, but that they inhabit other areas of the internet which are perhaps more graphics oriented, like Pinterest. Judging from the Pins I see there is a movement which shifts somewhat from the traditional forms of knitting and includes yarnbombing and freeform styles among others; although more traditional forms are still in the majority, and vintage knitting patterns are everywhere. Crochet too is huge on Pinterest and amigurumi (sp?) toys are very popular.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Aw gee, thanks. It wasn't easy but I did my best.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing, thank you for your efforts and posting this.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

What a great survey, I was so excited to see it here since I was just wondering the other day if I had happened to miss seeing it pop up on here. Very professional article, and I live all of the knitting photos, especially the one with the shelf babies! Thank you so much for pulling this together for everyone


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow you did a fantastic job. Thank you.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Jane!

Great Job!

Deana


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for that Jane was really interesting. I enjoyed reading all the other responses at the time as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! Amazing, thank you so much. Those sock?????!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Ozzie Jane for all the time you put in to this survey. Really interesting results and so professionally presented.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is an excellent and well-written report. Thanks for taking the time to gather data and write it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

You did an awesome job. It's so interesting that I have bookmarked it. As for knitting during the two World Wars, my Grandmothers, Aunts and Mom did this. I knit now for the service men and women. They are in constant need of cotton washcloths and wool skull caps. Thanks again for putting this together.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for putting all that together. I know it was a lot of work. I'll add one historical note: Few knitting patterns were written before around 1800 or 1825 because so few women were literate. As it became more common to give girls as well as boys an academic education (along with their practical education) there began to be a market for books and periodicals geared toward ladies' interests.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Jane. Was a very interesting survey, and you presented it so well.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

You did a fabulous job with this!! I am a "returning" knitter as part of my retirement plan and decided to take a class. I was the oldest one in the class of about 12. Most were in their 30's, teachers on summer vacation. So younger folks are in the wings!
Wish I had known about KP then and could have turned them on to this wonderful forum!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Aw gee, thanks. It wasn't easy but I did my best.


And we are all very grateful for your excellent efforts. Thank you!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! That was a lot of work and a lot of interesting information! Thank you!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

That's an insane amount of work. Awesome job! 
The results are pretty interesting.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow! Very impressive work! So informative!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

One more note of thanks from a grateful knitter! Found it so interesting and well done. I hope you do another one sometime.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

That was interesting reading,your effort with all this was fantastic.


----------



## maxine pisterzi (Oct 1, 2012)

Very interesting. I have knifed since I was 6, which is a long time ago. I have 3 daughters, one can knit but doesn't. The other 2 couldn't care less. How sad. It has provided me with many hours of pleasure.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a great job you did with the survey results. Very interesting. It doesn't seem to be a dying craft at all. Thank you for taking the time and interest.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Ozzie Jane.....thank you for putting this together. Kinda thought my age group would have the most knitters.


----------



## jmass (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for the great report which was informative and interesting. Loved the history section and the detail of what other countries participate in this forum.


----------



## das (Aug 29, 2011)

I so enjoyed reading your survey results. It had to have been a lot of work, but hopefully it was fun. It was certainly informative & very interesting. Thank you so much Ozzie Jane for all your work.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Jane, you put in a great effort on this!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That really interesting. Thanks for all the work you did on it.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Such a great survey and the results were very interesting. I especially enjoyed the posters from WWII as I've never seen them before. Since my Mom didn't knit (but oh could she crochet!) I learned from her best friend and only knew the 'war stories' of her working in a signal flare factory and Daddy being in the Army Air Force. It was wonderful to see pictures of the children and men knitting. Great job and wonderful links. Thanks.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice job. Very impressive to do all this.


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

WOW! What a scholarly report. I am impressed. You spent a great deal of time analyizing your data.
Thank you - you are an amazing woman AND teacher. :lol:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great job. Very interesting responses and so informative about the beginning of knitting.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

A+, Jane!

I can't wait to read the whole thing - I've only just skimmed it now, but thank you, thank you!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Well done Jane! Thank you...so very interesting to read


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Very interesting and a lot of hard work - thank you for your effort.

And you know what? I am going to 'stick to my knitting'.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Very interesting. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for your hard work and the results are very interesting!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jane,
Thank you. This was a well constructed survey. The historical facts are fascinating.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Excellent report and so well organized. The charts and links to photos are great. My friend and I, who are in the 61-70 age group took a brioche knitting class at our LYS a week or so ago and a very knowledgeable 11 year old was in the class with her mother. Fun to have a class represented by many of the age groups. Thank you so much for your report and the time it must have taken.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very detailed and informative report! Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! Very interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carmela51 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you Jane. I enjoyed reading the results of your survey and was delighted to share it with my husband (a non-knitter) who also found it to be interesting. The time and effort you put in to this is remarkable. Thank you for the unselfish act.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

What a great job! Thanks for taking the time to do it. It was very generous of you. As I was looking through the pictures, I noticed there were pictures of Queen Elizabeth knitting. If it is ok for a queen to knit, why was the prime minister of Australia so badly criticized? Does anyone have a logical explanation?


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

Thank you very much. I didn't know about the survey but loved reading your results.
I am 77; left handed and at a time when it was "frowned upon" A friend tried to teach me to knit when I was a teenager. Didn't "get it." Bought a Green Book; studied it; and then knew I could knit and crochet! I was 16 or 17.
I gave the green book to a granddaughter who learned much more quickly than I did!!! And she learned the basics just watching me.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for compiling this little survey and giving some interesting tasters about the history of hand knitting. For those who might be tempted to explore further, the seminal work is Richad Rutt's "A History of Hand Knitting." It's comprehensive, beautifully written and he is not afraid to express this scepticism over some of the theories that have been expounded about the history of knitting.

On a parochial note, I am worried about the demise of knitting where I live. At the last parish agricultural & poultry society show there was only one entry in the only class for hand knitting. OK - I won it with a BSJ but I don't likt to think that it was by default! In previous years there have been up to three classes with plenty of entries. Maybe they are all baking - loads of rock cakes and sponge cakes.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for compiling this little survey and giving some interesting tasters about the history of hand knitting. For those who might be tempted to explore further, the seminal work is Richad Rutt's "A History of Hand Knitting." It's comprehensive, beautifully written and he is not afraid to express his scepticism over some of the theories that have been expounded about the history of knitting.

On a parochial note, I am worried about the demise of knitting where I live. At the last parish agricultural & poultry society show there was only one entry in the only class for hand knitting. OK - I won it with a BSJ but I don't likt to think that it was by default! In previous years there have been up to three classes with plenty of entries. Maybe they are all baking - loads of rock cakes and sponge cakes.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Great job and thanks for taking the time,,,KNIT ON !!!!


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Fascinating! And well analyzed, IMO. I wish this report could be published in a major venue, or offered to a LYS association for their members to distribute, if there is such a thing? It deserves the widest audience possible!

And it's not just you. Those socks are strange.


----------



## Stewie (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for all your hard work. As a new knitter I found this fascinating.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Thank you! This is so interesting and validating. I must have missed the posting of the survey. I would have been happy to participate. My responses would not have tipped the scales in any direction. I am right there with the body of responders for most of the questions. Thanks again for sharing this.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for publishing the results. Very interesting.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

That is awesome. I will go back and click on the links for more reading pleasure, for sure.
Back in '95 I wrote a paper on the history of knitting for my final class in textiles and design. The internet was still a little low on knitting information back then so I had to rely on library books which were less-than-helpful in the small town where I lived.
I managed to find enough to entertain my professor, though. She said it was the first paper on knitting that she had ever received in her years at the university. Now, we can find so much more.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

What a lot of work you went to...thank you very much. I enjoyed reading the survey.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't thank you enough for doing this survey! I look forward to visiting the sites you presented too. 

Thanks again!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for this, Jane. It was a nice treat since I had forgotten about the initial survey (which I did participate in).

You did such a wonderful job. I have printed it so that I can keep it with my knitting information. I loved the history and your little notes.

I am very happy to know I am in the age group with the teeny-tiny blue line...... NOT the 80+ group, either. LOL

Thanks so much.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Great job!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Jane,

thank you so much for this survey.......have been reading it for the past hour......Also, love the blog of Judy Weightman.....


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for such a great survey, and all your time and work on it, very impressive! I loved reading it and learning from it! Knitting Paradise knitters this is the best knitting forum, easy to manipulate, read, share, and learn from. The others are not as special as this one, this one is more personal and like a huge friendship club. Everybody is so quick to share and help each other out!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Congrats on a great piece of academic work. You should try to get a magazine to publish it.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Ozzie Jane, Thank you so much for doing this report. It is so interesting. I was away from computers July 9th to 23rd so didn't get a chance to tell my story to be a part of this survey. 
I'm so glad you did this.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

You did a wonderful job. Interesting information and I will definitely check out the web sites. I missed the survey and am sorry about that as I would have liked to have been a participant. ;-)

Grace


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow you must have spent hours compiling all this data. Very interesting results. I will share this with my knitting group. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Fellow KP'ers, attached is the survey report. Hope it does not disappoint. Jane


Thank you very much - fascinating reading.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree, definately needs to be published! I am sad that I missed out on participating in this survey also.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Thank you Ozzie Jane! This is great on every level. If you haven't already, you should publish it on a blog or web site or even (gasp) in print!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Great report. It must have taken you a long time to compile all the info. I knit more than I crochet. Thanks for that report. I have problems with crocheted items of clothing fitting properly.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Excellent report and so well organized. The charts and links to photos are great. My friend and I, who are in the 61-70 age group took a brioche knitting class at our LYS a week or so ago and a very knowledgeable 11 year old was in the class with her mother. Fun to have a class represented by many of the age groups. Thank you so much for your report and the time it must have taken.


A brioche knitting class? Is that where you knit and eat pastries? :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Jane for your hard work...and for sharing your interest!


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Jane - I was extremely impressed with your data gathering and analyses. Not to mention the content alone. Your survey and report were equal in quality to many outstanding corporate reports I've come across. A joy well done. Thank you.
Linda


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Jane for your hard work.I found it very interesting and informative.Mary


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You did a great job on the report. But I have learned that knitted socks were found in the pyramids of Egypt. They wore these because everybody wore sandals. Might want to check on that. These reminds me of what I used to do - collecting data and putting it in graphs.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you Ozzie Jane for your hard work! I enjoy reading the results and I will go back and read all links that's you included. I also sent the PDF to knitting friends and family. I renewed my vow to teach knitting to my grandchildren and anyone else who is interested.

Just a thought: many wonderful knitters and crochets spend hours and hours knitting for charity and that is a wonderful thing, but maybe some of those hours and some of that yarn should be used to teach children (and mothers) in our own neighborhoods, community centers, senior centers, after school programs, libraries, and churches. Summer would especially be a good time to organize knitting classes at the library--children go to the library to get books for the summer reading programs.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I did think it was as news reports said so. Well with that survey I also stand corrected. I mainly knit and crochet for family and friends (hardly never for myself :lol: Sometimes a friend will request an item and pay for the yarn and some for my time to make it.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, dear - thanks so much for all the time and effort you put into this wonderful report - you are so kind to then share it with all of us - I am, personally, very happy to see my group represented - age 84 - was beginning to think I might be more or less alone and I am delighted to see that our age group does represent a good percentage - thanks again for keeping us all up to date - jacky


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done. Thank you for the interesting results which are so well laid out and easy to follow.....must have taken hours of your time. Enjoyed the history links as well.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You did a great job! Very interesting reading!
Thanks for all you did.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

great survey and research Jane, i enjoyed reading your results.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Bravo, Jane! Thank you for your time and hard work.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

Hi, I have a Dover reprint of a Mary Zimmerman knitting book. That sock picture is in it and she describes it as socks for sandals. And I thought "flip-flops"!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I have found this survey very interesting. Somehow I missed participating in it too but I really like all the work you did to put it all together. I am in that big age bracket, USA born and living, learned with my mom at a class at Sears when I was in high school I think, do both knit and crochet, have two daughters who are not really interested in learning either craft although I have taught others to knit. One daughter and I both sew a lot tho. Thanks for sharing your info. Interesting reading. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Jane, that was amazing. It was wonderful to see all our responses so organized. Truly, you should submit your findings to all the knitting magazines. Surely one of them would be interested. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I was glad to see the 80 years olds represented too. I'm 83 and learned to knit during WW 2 when the Red Cross came to our school to teach us to knit 6x6 squares for afghans for the troops.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Our Queen use to knit socks & balacava's for out troops in ww2 ,belonged to the F.a.n.n.y's where she drove red cross trucks [only in this country]Her parents refused to move out of London.


kathycam said:


> I love your report--especially the history and pictures. I have to wonder where they got all those newborns on the shelf. I have learned so much about Queen Elizabeth lately. I knew she worked as a driver during the war, but had no idea she knitted. I also learned recently that she personally nursed all of her children. Somehow, I had always believed she spent all of her time attending events and being taken care of by her staff. Thanks so much for your survey!


----------



## CARMEEN (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for your work. It was fascinating reading. I learned lots.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

A +++ top of the class, Ozzie Jane. Professional, detailed and easily readable!


Ozzie Jane said:


> Fellow KP'ers, attached is the survey report. Hope it does not disappoint. Jane


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

That was a fantastic report. I am surprised that the Norwegians and Swedes aren't participants with this group. The work that comes out of the two countries is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Fellow KP'ers, attached is the survey report. Hope it does not disappoint. Jane


Well done. You could use this as paper if you are in fashion design. Interesting. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Great job - enjoyed reading everything was super interesting


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the work you put into the report. I see my age group (teens) is woefully underrepresented, but my friends all love to wear funky hand knitted scarves and hats. Maybe they'll want to learn when they have babies.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you, Jane. I thoroughly enjoyed reading your report. I think knitting is here to stay for quite a while. My 47-y/o daughter, who happens to be bipolar, has begun knitting and finds it soothing to her (something I've been preaching for years!!). Long click our needles!!!!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

You did a wonderful job! I particularly liked the history links. I think I fall into almost all the most populated areas, with the exception of who taught me to knit.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the fascinating information!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

sonnie71 said:


> That was a fantastic report. I am surprised that the Norwegians and Swedes aren't participants with this group. The work that comes out of the two countries is absolutely amazing.


I'm 1/4 Swede. My mom's paternal grandparents were born there.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for all that work Jane. It was interesting and well organized and the links really were great. Always good to learn more about our craft.
Ellie


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work putting the survey together. I hope you had fun doing it, I certainly enjoyed reading it and looking at the links and photos.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the survey.I made a copy to share in my needleworks group.We reign in age 62 to 97. We have about 40in the group.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you for compiling this report.

I am glad it appears that knitting is not a dying craft. I love all aspects of the craft from all the lovely patterns to gorgeous yarns to pride in the finished product. I am glad that at least 2 of my 4 daughters wanted me to teach them.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for publishing the results. Your report is very informative. I see Europe and especially my country (The Netherlands) are underrepresented.
Little remark: Holland is a part of the Netherlands. It isn't a country.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> Thank you Ozzie Jane for your hard work! I enjoy reading the results and I will go back and read all links that's you included. I also sent the PDF to knitting friends and family. I renewed my vow to teach knitting to my grandchildren and anyone else who is interested.
> 
> Just a thought: many wonderful knitters and crochets spend hours and hours knitting for charity and that is a wonderful thing, but maybe some of those hours and some of that yarn should be used to teach children (and mothers) in our own neighborhoods, community centers, senior centers, after school programs, libraries, and churches. Summer would especially be a good time to organize knitting classes at the library--children go to the library to get books for the summer reading programs.


If you have local 4-H groups near you, you could contact them and see if there's already a knitting group. If not, you could inquire about starting one and if there is, you could see how they think it might be expanded. They are always looking for adult volunteers.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

You did a fabulous job with the survey. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. It is very informative.

God Bless


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Fellow KP'ers, attached is the survey report. Hope it does not disappoint. Jane


Thank you very much, Jane, for conducting this survey. I read the report and found the information quite interesting. You did a great job.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for all the hard work you put into the report. I took part in the survey and so have been looking out for the report. I'm glad I spotted it this evening as I was taking a look around KP. Thank you once again for all the hard work you put into this :thumbup:


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Fascinating stuff. Thank you for doing all this work to make such interedting readings. And so many male knitters! I've never known one though I did know about the prisoners of war who knitted and have seen examples of their amazing work. We all knew the majority of KPers were American but I was surprised to see the next highest number was the UK. I will keep going back to this report as so much to take in in maybe find out more.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

What a wonderful report. You did a great job and went to so much trouble! It was very interesting to read. Thank you!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so very much for your survey, what a tremendous amount of work you have put into it. I'm a history buff so found that aspect of the survey very interesting. Again, thank you for your effort, it's much appreciated.

Suzanne
calisuzi


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

:lol: Oh WOW! Thank you for this. I have just been surfing a learning curve. So interesting and a resounding NO, knitting is not a dying craft (not as long as I'm alive anyway) and loads of others, I imagine.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you, Ozzie Jane, for a fascinating and worthwhile piece of work. I was away when you posted the survey and couldn't respond but would like to comment now that I'm bang in the middle of the most populous age group, was first taught (aged 5) by my grandmother, despite her arthritic hands, and then we each had to make a pair of mittens at school (aged 10) with which my mother sorted my mistakes. She seemed rather to look down on craftwork (as opposed to academic) but nevertheless was able to knit and sew well, having been made to learn at school in the 1920s. She knitted my fawn school jumpers and when I left school I dyed the final one purple and wore it with a white mini-skirt. I was the bee's knees! I am one of those who crochet borders on things, but would like to take it further. I also machine knit and have in my time sorted a fleece and put together an Ashford spinning wheel from a kit - never spun with huge success - and tried my hand at natural dying of my handspun yarn. All great fun and a nice creative change from my academic career. I can't remember whether or not I tried to teach my two daughters to knit but neither of them is a knitter. I offered to teach my older daughter last Christmas but she just said she is busy enough already with dressmaking and millinery as well as a full-time job. 

Poor Rev. William Lee went into a decline after Queen Elizabeth I rejected his invention. If you aren't already familiar with it I recommend "No Idle Hands" by Anne L. Macdonald; it's a Social History of American Knitting. Here in the UK knitting is far from a dying art and I belong to two knitting groups - one meets twice a month and the other every week - and I love them both. It's true to say that we all fall into the 61-70 age group of active retired women!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You did an amazing job. It is so professional and complete. Loved the history part. I have a book by Annie Louise Potter titled "A Living Mystery, The International Art of History of Crochet". It is a wonderfully illustrated book and contains a wealth of information and research. Annie Potter is the original founder of "Annie's Attic". It was nice to see your inclusion of knitting history. Thank you for all of your effort with this.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Aw gee, thanks. It wasn't easy but I did my best.


You did great to bad more of the other country's weren't heard from


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Fabulous!!! Looks like the Baby Boomers ran away with all the categories


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

What a great effort you put into this report. Thank you so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the survey, fascinating reading.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the time and work you put into this project. I found it so enlightening.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

kikifields said:


> Fabulous!!! Looks like the Baby Boomers ran away with all the categories


That we did.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Ozzie Jane! What a wonderful report! I read every bit and am fascinated by your findings. Thank you for all your hard work. Thank heavens you enjoyed doing it as it seems like it was a Herculean task. Also thanks to all the KPers who responded and made this so interesting. Penny


----------



## OzziePam (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Jane for a most interesting report. In particular I enjoyed the work you did in finding Historic research into the History of Knitting. The report about Knitting during the World Wars will be of great interest to some of my fellow Knit and Crochet Innovators. I intend to print it and take a copy to our next meeting as many do not have a computer. Thank you again!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good job, Jane. Interesting reading. Poo, my age category wasn't the "topper"... my category came next to last. I just turned 75 this past Tuesday!


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you thank you Ozzie Jane your report was wonderful and very well done! Thank you again. N.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Ozzie Jane,

You surely outdid yourself on this one, Hon! Fantastic labor of love. I look forward to further feasting on each and every page. Saved to my PC, printed it out as well.

Really, really impressive. Are you a statistician, per chance? Whatever, how very nice of you to pull this project together for everyone's benefit. 

VERY WELL DONE.

Kudos, Kiddo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Your report is wonderful and amazing!! Thank you for all your hard work! As well as the graphs, I really appreciate the history lesson.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Ozzie Jane, this was so interesting. I have saved it and I am going to print it. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Great (and interesting) report. Thanks!

I think that the "missing generation" is mostly because at the ages between 20 to 40 or 50, there just isn't enough time to knit. We learn to knit when we are young, but have to put it aside for careers, marriage, children, etc. Once we get to the point where we have some time to relax and be creative, we get back to knitting. Well, that's my story and I'm sticking by it.


----------



## StaceyR (Feb 9, 2013)

This survey was very well done and interesting. Thank you for sharing the results.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much Jane. Wow!! That was a fantastic job you did.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Aw gee, thanks. It wasn't easy but I did my best.


You did a fantastic job. I used to do this for a living and can say that is a superb presentation :mrgreen:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

So much effort went into this project and the presentation of the results are fantastic.Thank you.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for publishing the results of this survey.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

To Ozzie Jane, thank you so much this made facinating reading, lots of work, a pity that some very regular members did not answer , I seem to remember one lady declaring that she is 93 a while ago - my hat off to her to be computer literate & still enjoying our craft. It would have been great had everybody replied & to know the total membership. Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

:thumbup: 
Loved reading the survey results and most especially the section on the history of knitting. The pictures were wonderful.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> To Ozzie Jane, thank you so much this made facinating reading, lots of work, a pity that some very regular members did not answer , I seem to remember one lady declaring that she is 93 a while ago - my hat off to her to be computer literate & still enjoying our craft. It would have been great had everybody replied & to know the total membership. Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


If you click on the home page of KP you will find the number of members, how many posts per day etc....just scroll down past all the subject headings  You can find info such as the most frequent poster for the day too :-D


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> To Ozzie Jane, thank you so much this made facinating reading, lots of work, a pity that some very regular members did not answer , I seem to remember one lady declaring that she is 93 a while ago - my hat off to her to be computer literate & still enjoying our craft. It would have been great had everybody replied & to know the total membership. Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I would have loved to participate. I left for vacation on July 9th to the 23rd and had no computer. I'm 83 and maybe would have raised the 80's a notch. Just bad timing on my part. Who knew?


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Great job with the survey!! Very interesting statistics. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so very much for compiling all this information. I loved reading it.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very interesting survey Jane. I wonder if they crossed their toes for luck (the socks) lol.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

lifeline said:


> If you click on the home page of KP you will find the number of members, how many posts per day etc....just scroll down past all the subject headings  You can find info such as the most frequent poster for the day too :-D


Oh, thank you, I have loads to learn computer wise !!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, I hope knitting won't become a dying Art. I can see there seems to be a lot of members who are in my age group of 61-70. No wonder I find KP so interesting besides being a knitter.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Oh, thank you, I have loads to learn computer wise !!!!


You are welcome. I have a 'Technical Adviser'...comes in the form of my teenage son. And DH is Technical Adviser #2...


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Found your report amazing. I thought that there were many more knitters around and this just confirms it. I am taking it to my knitting group this week. We started downstairs at our local library but they had to move us the bigger room upstairs as we grew so rapidly ----or maybe it was because we are pretty noisy! Lots of laughing. We do have several young members over the holiday periods and the local school brings a tour round every now and then and they think we are "really cool".


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Somehow I missed the the survey, Jane, but I sure enjoyed the results of all your efforts! Thanks for pulling all this together and sharing it.
Lynn


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

This is great - I LOVED reading it. I will just say, though, under the "who invented knitting" bit, I think you meant 'we write left to right, and in Arabic it is right to left' - rather than both being left to right. I only say this as I think the report is so good, you could do something with it beyond posting it here! Thanks for some great work - again, I really found it interesting.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Fantastic results and fantastic presentation. Thank you for putting so much work into this. It is extremely interesting! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Jane on a job well done. You did a terrific job.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Ozzie Jane, marvellous piece of research. Thank-you. I was most interested. I read the links too.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, what an interesting survey. You did a tremendous job of putting it all together, too!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice thank you what i would like to know is when kp got started and who was the first one here


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> nice thank you what i would like to know is when kp got started and who was the first one here


I do believe it was staretd in 2011 so you were in in the first year. Look at KPers profiles to see when they started, there are a few early starters around.


----------

